# A/C Shuts off when its hot



## hotrock3 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a 2001 Altima GXE and the A/C has always worked fine but just this last week the A/C will shut off even though the switch on the dash says it's on. I can feel the A/C disengage. After a while (10-30 min) it will re-engage for 1-5 minutes then shut off again. I think it is because the engine is getting too warm but the gauge doesn't display any warmer than it has in the past but once I get off the freeway it does better. Assuming that the overheating is the cause how do I solve that? Also, is that caused by the computer eliminating the additional drain off the engine?

I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to this kind of stuff but I'm more than willing to tinker to learn when I have a guide.

Thanks in advanced,
Andrew


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

one of the first things to check that will make the compressor clutch shut off (disengage) - too much pressure or too little refrigerant pressure. 
on the altima, pressure is controlled by the hi/lo pressure switch on the compressor itself. provided you have adequate pressure, this switch could be going out and causing the compressor to disengage the clutch. 
is the air still cold while its running or is it warmer than normal?


----------



## hotrock3 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response. When the a/c engages the air is nice and cold but when it disengages its no warmer than had I just shut off the a/c and left the fan on.

Thanks again,
Andrew

-- edit --

How would I go about testing the pressure in system?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

they sell cheapo gauges that you can get at your local auto parts store. kind of looks like a tire pressure gauge. im not sure how reliable they are though... some auto repair shops offer a free inspection of your a/c system too.


----------



## sup_mario (Jun 30, 2010)

Whoa. You should really need to take it to an autoshop to check your AC. That is kinda weird.


----------

